

Ask HN: What do you use to find available domains? - henrikm85

I know gandi.net but that doesn&#x27;t let me iterate quickly enough, many other sites are dubious, slow or bloated. whois is mostly ok on the terminal but I was wondering if there&#x27;s a nice web-based solution anybody likes.
======
fsk
Tip: Never do a domain availability check unless you intend to immediately
register the domain.

When you do a domain availability check, squatters get a list of the
inquiries, and they may choose to register the domain if you don't.

That's why my blog is at 'realfreemarket.org' instead of 'realfreemarket.com'.
When I did an availability check for realfreemarket.com, but didn't register
it, a squatter grabbed it.

~~~
henrikm85
I've always wondered about that myself... that's what I meant by "bogus" :-)
Thanks!

------
amac
Try the aftermarket, sites like Sedo and Snapnames. 'Available names',
especially .com's, are few and far between now.

------
dbla
I like [http://www.leandomainsearch.com/](http://www.leandomainsearch.com/)

~~~
henrikm85
Not bad but I must say [https://domai.nr/](https://domai.nr/) looks better for
my needs, thanks though.

------
steerj92
I use [https://domai.nr/](https://domai.nr/) it's really brilliant

------
jameshk
I use domain.nr. It is simple and easy to find new domain names!

~~~
logn
I do too. Note it's [https://domai.nr/](https://domai.nr/) though.

~~~
henrikm85
That's really good, thank you!

